# Can I grow glossotigma?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have 2.5 wpg, and 2 DIY CO2 reactors over 28 gal tank.

Or how about 4 wpg with 2 DIY CO2 reactors?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

You should be fine growing it in 4wpg. The tank with 2.5wpg it may do ok...I'd give it a try.  It will probably grow alot slower with less light, but it should grow.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Slower glosso growth is preferred. Once that stuff takes off, its everywhere. Both setups should work fine, the only difference being growth rate. 2.5 should keep it low also.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I am not so experianced but what i find is that plants that need higher light grow realy fast to the top then get brown nd dead at the bottom


----------

